# Protein death match: Whey vs. Casein vs. Whey + Casein



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Protein death match: Whey vs. Casein vs. Whey + Casein (*study) by Anthony Roberts What happens when you take 74 NCAA Division III football players and give them either A.) a protein shake containing whey, B.) a protein shake containing casein, or C.) a protein shake made up of whey plus casein? Pretty much the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

